# How to fix my eyebrows from growing upwards direction



## ChibiusaChan

My eyebrows are so weird. It grows like this

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;^^    &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

As you can see my right eyebrow is perfectly normal. However, my left is not. It grows upward instead of growing left (sideways). Is there any Permanent method to fix it? Like I don't need to fix it everyday? Thanks.


----------



## Dragonfly

If you posted a picture, it didn't come through.

Visit a professional eyebrow waxer/groomer. They might have ideas about reshaping your brows so that they look the same.


----------



## divadoll

Less thans and great than symbols just don't cut it in trying to get  your point across...  a pic would be better.  Perhaps you can try some brow gel to get your brow to all stay in the same direction but generally, you get what Mother Nature gives ya...


----------



## amoxirat

My eyebrows do that too- but I haven't found a permanent solution. 

I trim the ones growing vertically and fill in my brows.


----------



## ChibiusaChan

My eyes again. Lol Finally took pic. As you can see it's kinda like a mini bald spot because hair is going up.

http://imageshack.us/f/21/photodfx.jpg/

If there are any solutions to this please do share. Thank You!


----------



## musingmuse

Honestly, what you need is brow gel like the one from Anastasia Beverly Hills - i got a sample I've been using and it's AMAZING.

My eyebrows are bushy and grow in all kinds of directions, but with the gel, i can tame them and look a lot better!


----------



## Chicgeekstorm

I have a similar problem,

I usually trim them and use a eyebrow gel to hold them in place and have them follow the line of my eyebrows


----------



## TeresaDouglas

I would suggest an eyebrow gel too. Mine are similar to yours in the way that they grow, except both of mine grow vertically at the ends. I use tweezers to get rid of the strays, then shape my brows with a Mary Kay gel.


----------



## ChibiusaChan

Wait does the gel make it grow correctly permanently?


----------



## Renizzie

I don't have any input as far as a tip for this type of eyebrow problem...But, ChibiusaChan I saw your photo last night (before you changed it?) and your eyebrows don't look very bad at all! Trust me!




mine are uneven, and both of them grow upwards in that area. I've plucked mine on top/bottom (when I was in jr high and didn't really know any better). They are sparse in areas and bushy at the same time (coarse/thick/dark) and they are basically messed up. I trim the hairs that grow upward... I guess we all have issues with things about ourselves and are trying to make them better... I just really wanted you to know your brows (in the photo I saw before) look nice and full and that one spot is definitely not bad at all!





Just wondering, did you end up doing anything for it? If so, was it successful?

PS, this is my first post. I haven't looked around this site yet. So I apologize if this isn't the normal protocol- not addressing the actual question....


----------



## aletheia

Well , I have the same problem and  I  had an eyebrow  'ironing treatment' that makes my eyebrows upwards and it lasts a couple of months.


----------



## ChibiusaChan

> Originally Posted by *aletheia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well , I have the same problem and  I  had an eyebrow  'ironing treatment' that makes my eyebrows upwards and it lasts a couple of months.


 Price and what kind of stores/salons have that?


----------

